# [rdesktop] Client linux vulnérable, Client Windows non ... ?

## malsape

Salut a tous,

Ce jour, j'ai eu comme résultat de nessus que le service Terminal serveur présentait des problèmes d'implémentation, il me renvoyait vers cet article :

- http://www.oxid.it/downloads/rdp-gbu.pdf

Cet article explique qu'une attaque est possible de type mitm. Ok.

Plus tard, j'apprends que Abel & Cain implémentait cette attaque (meme si ce n'est pas la même attaque apparament) :

- http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=videos/cain-rdp-terminal-server-mitm-sniff

Et donc j'ai testé la chose sur le réseau universitaire ou je travaille.

Résultat :

- Avec le client linux stable sous gentoo (1.6.0), une connexion RDP vers un serveur windows 2000 (a jour) est correctement sniffée...  :Sad: 

- Avec un client windows récent, une connexion vers le même serveur windows n'est pas sniffée !!!

Remarques :

- Pas de parefeu

- Pas de routes statiques

- Abel&Cain détectent du protocole RDPv5 pour les 2 connexions

Questions :

- Pourquoi ???

Je ne vois pas ... Si vos lumière pouvaient éclairer la mienne  :Smile:  et puis la question subsidiaire sera bien sur :

- Comment sécuriser les connexion RDP sur un réseau local ? ... (ou RDP over SSH semble insiffusant puisque soumis aussi a ce type d'attaque ...) ?

JPM.

----------

## Enlight

pourquoi rejettes tu la solution du rdp over ssh?

----------

## malsape

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> pourquoi rejettes tu la solution du rdp over ssh?

 

Non, je ne la rejette pas. Je l'utilise même, depuis l'extérieur du réseau. Dans le cas précis, le mitm, le client, le serveur SSH et le serveur Terminal serveur sont sur le même subnet (Classe C), donc au mieux avec la technique de RDP au dessus de SSH, je sécurise la liaison jusqu'au serveur SSH mais ca ne sécurise pas la liaison serveur SSH <-> Serveur TS ... Qui elle reste sensible à l'action décrite dans la vidéo.

----------

## malsape

Petite précision, dans la vidéo le type fait usage de CAIN RDP PARSER :

- http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/cain-rdp-mitm-parser

Celui-ci (complémentaire a Abel & Cain) ne fait qu'analyser la logs de la session RDP et en décrypte? le contenu.

C'est cette log qui est ou pas décryptée? suivant le client Linux ou windows.

JPM.

----------

